# whats wrong here



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

ran into this at work. newer installation by our " lead tech"


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Blurry pictures?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

1. Not loving how he ran the feeders short and has them touching the bottom fuse holder on the left and no ground.

2. I'd say those 12s or 14s are a tad small for 75 amps! WTF??

You fired that guy I hope?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd say those 12s or 14s are a tad small for 75 amps! WTF??
> 
> You fired that guy I hope?



The fuse is a 175A.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Service Call said:


> The fuse is a 175A.


And there's that.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Service Call said:


> The fuse is a 175A.


You have better eyes than I do. I didn't expand the pics.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I expanded them, still can't see very well on my tv though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Service Call said:


> The fuse is a 175A.


Then the guy should have quit and saved the time to fire him.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The #12 wire is the feeder. The 175A fuses are protecting the larger conductors. Solid installation, 5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

why are there 2 wires marked yellow?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

papaotis said:


> why are there 2 wires marked yellow?


Not sure if that's loose phasing tape or old masking tape, can't tell.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like masking tape doesn't it?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah, actually it does. but again, why?:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Fire ******ed obviously.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

papaotis said:


> yeah, actually it does. but again, why?:laughing:


The first guy was a hack job non electrician too!


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

if the 12ga are the feeders then it is wired backwards, fuses shouldn't be live when disconnect is off


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

oliquir said:


> if the 12ga are the feeders then it is wired backwards, fuses shouldn't be live when disconnect is off


Yeah, well, I like the excitement :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

oliquir said:


> if the 12ga are the feeders then it is wired backwards, fuses shouldn't be live when disconnect is off




*sar·casm
ˈsärˌkazəm
noun
the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.*


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

What's that octagon box looking thing with a cable coming out of it bolted to the disco ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> What's that octagon box looking thing with a cable coming out of it bolted to the disco ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good call, that's definitely a fan to cool the 12 gauge conductors off. With that, I'm sure they can handle 300 A.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Good call, that's definitely a fan to cool the 12 gauge conductors off. With that, I'm sure they can handle 300 A.


I laughed way to hard at this. Good one! :thumbup:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

heavysparky said:


> ran into this at work. newer installation by our " lead tech"


Are you sure about that? It looks very old.

And they used a bushing so it's fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted by heavysparky View Post
> ran into this at work. newer installation by our " lead tech"





Signal1 said:


> Are you sure about that? It looks very old.
> 
> And they used a bushing so it's fine.


I'm of the same thoughts as you. The crud layer on the bottom of the disco says it's been there a while and the fan hanging on the side screams 1970s. Chances are the only thing his guy did was upgrade whatever that disco feeds and down sized the wires on the output side of the fuses.


----------

